# OMG the days just get worse!!!!



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, I have to say, out of all the bad days I have had this summer, today has to be RIGHT up there at number one. I will take you from 1:30 am when the dogs started barking..........

Ok, let the dogs out, back in, and crashed on the couch. One dog wold not settle down, but finly did, I slept till about 4. 

4am the dogs start barking agean. let them out, and figure Heck I am up, so stay up. 

At 4:15 my doughter wakes up, SCREAMING!!!!. OK, well go up, grab her out of her crib, and put her in bed with my wife.

5:05 I hear coughing, and crying. Wife screems for me to come up. Baby HEAVED EVERYWERE!!!!!

Well, clean up the bed, and the room, and figure I better shower becouse I have to go to work, wife is stuck home, shed NOT happy, and not feeling great eather.


Well She got sick off and on all morning, then finly napped, still a little edgy, but shes doing better.

One dog had a vet apt. Has not been right, and we figured there was some problems. Wife takes him, becouse I have people out at work, and I am in charge. 

Well worse then we figured. Dog had a lot of problems. Cancer, heart problems, and something REAL wrong with his stumic. At 12yo, and so much wrong we just could not bear to see him suffer any more, and we did the right thing. We had to put him down. 

Later at work, I try to sign on to check my emails. Gues what? My password does not work. Seems someone had highjacked my email  Well after a lot of fussing, and fighting I got it all streightend out.

Get home...... my computer will not boot. Like COMEON!!!!! what else can I take????

Well 9:30 now, and figure I might as well turn in. The dog's sleeping[had 3 for 12 years, strange just being one] but I figure he will be up soon woundering where his brouther is. Baby's sleeping with the wife, and kinda hopping they left me room. Looks like I will be up a LOT tonightfrown frown frown 


Just tell me tomarrow HAS to be better!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

WOW Paul, real sorry to hear about the dog. You know with 6 of my own I dread the day when age and health becomes an issue. We're starting to see the oldest female (10 yrs), show her age. Getting a little slower, not wanting to climb high stairs, etc.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

That is a bad day sorry about your dog and hope your wife is doing better. Tomorrow has to be better then today if only because it Friday and you'll have the weekend to look forward to. Just hang in there and it will get better.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

:ditto: Sorry to hear about all your troubles.


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Very sorry for the loss of your dog. 
Rodster


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sorry to hear you and family are having such a hard time. Very sorry about the dog. I sure hope the wife and baby are doing much better soon. Hang in there! We make our plans and life happens. Here's to a great day tomorrow!


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Sorry about your dog I have a cat yes a cat thats gettin old too. I remember gettin it when i was about 3. She cant jump very much no more and it sucks.
Ryan


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Things can always be worse but look on the brite side. After a day like that odds are good tomorrow will be better. The baby will get well, the dog is no longer suffering. What can I say about work and computers. They fall into the category of something else to irritate us when we least need it.  

Mark


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

My very best to you, don't dwell on things you can not change instead put your energies into things that you can!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Dean


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

WoW Paul, sorry about your dog...but look at the bright side..You still have a lot of things to be thankful for...you have a beautiful wife...a cute baby...a new house...a new lawn...a dog that's happy to see you.. and you get to come home to all of it every night. There is always the little **** that will crop up and try to ruin your day...if you let it


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Paul…

Sorry to hear the day went the way it did, especially you having to
put the dog down. Even though it hurts, you know you did the 
right thing. We had two German Shepherd’s for 10 years and then
put the male down in Dec 02. The female just seemed to loose all
interest in life after that and died in April 03. After 10 years with
them, it’s almost like loosing a family member. We got a Shepherd 
puppy in May 03 and things got brighter.

Well seems to me, you need to go out and buy yourself another tractor.
I’ll bet you feel a lot better after that.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *Paul…
> 
> Well seems to me, you need to go out and buy yourself another tractor.
> I’ll bet you feel a lot better after that.  *


Ya thats it. Another tractor GREAT idea!!  


Thanks for all the good thoughts guys, just one of those days that thankfully don't come around often.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Paul, this is just one of the steps that has to be dealt with in our lives... Murphys Law . If it can happen it will... Hope the wife and baby are feeling better and you will feel better w/good nights rest.. It will look better in the AM..


OOOH its friday the 13th and a hurricane is forcing a mandatory evac.. See its better already


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

hey Man.. hope the baby's ok.. very sorry to hear about your dog.. damn.. thats 2 in one year... very sorry to hear that..... it hurts to lose a member of the family.... even if its a 4 legged member... 


jp


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your bad day. A bad day does have a purpose, to let us appreciate the good days. I hope you have many more good days than bad.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Sorry to hear about the bad day. I hope today is much better, and the little one is back up to speed!:cheers:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *hey Man.. hope the baby's ok.. very sorry to hear about your dog.. damn.. thats 2 in one year... very sorry to hear that..... it hurts to lose a member of the family.... even if its a 4 legged member...
> 
> 
> jp *


well the baby was doing better but as soon as I put her in the car seat this AM she ralphed ALL over the inside of the car. NOT a great start.


And ya that has been two this year. The third is not doing great eather, so I would not be suprised if I am dog less by Christmas. Think it will be a LONG time befor I get another.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Keep the faith man! Never, Never ever say it can't get worse!!!

That is the optomist in me, sorry the kiddo is still not feeling well. We went through that when he was teething, not fun!

Last week my wife and sister in law took our son and nephew to the park and my son wanted to spin on the tire swing. He kept saying faster so my wife spun him faster. Now move the story to Burger King, they are at the counter ordering and yes you guessed it he blows chow right on the counter. The cashier hands my wife a couple of cups to catch the mess and off they go to the restroom, he can't even walk he is spewing so bad!!!

Woops, don't spin the kid!!!! My wife was so embarassed, the gal behind the counter said no problem, I guess it must have happened before!


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *well the baby was doing better but as soon as I put her in the car seat this AM she ralphed ALL over the inside of the car. NOT a great start.
> 
> 
> And ya that has been two this year. The third is not doing great eather, so I would not be suprised if I am dog less by Christmas. Think it will be a LONG time befor I get another. *


Now Now Ingersoll, We love the children and they are a blessing for all of us. Sometimes the blessing is a annoyance (ralphed in the car). But to me the delay maybe god wants to pause you for a second because something dreadful might happen if you hurry. Years ago when my son was 4 he heaved just as I was taking him to daycare when I decided that he was more important then getting him to the daycare. I made a appointment for the dr later in the day and took a sick day. Turns out he just over ate his breakfast. Later in the week (my son only went to daycare once every 2 weeks) The news reported the daycare was where a measles outbreak happened. Well the son did not get measles and he saved himself by overeating (little hollow leg that he was).

As far as the dogs are concerned sometimes the fact of having a member that lasted as long as he did is a blessing. But never say youwill not get another dog. On March 8th of this year my faithful companion Nickie a Brittany spaniel boy dog died of cancer. My wife and had decided we would wait for a few months (yea sure) Well we were crusing the petfinder website when we spotted a male britt in the shelter 60 miles from us. I immediately decided that we would go and see him. well Rocky has been a faithful companion everysince April8th of this year. Rocky is a youthful and more playful companion and is a mixed brittany-Springer Spanial. WE JUST NEVER KNOW

Our prayers are in for you from my wife and me and the dogs for you. God bless.


----------



## mcloud (May 24, 2004)

*Sorry about your day*

Sometimes getting thru another day seems like the hardest thing you can do. I lost my german shepard three years ago. I got him when I was twenty one and he passed when I was thirty five.I guess you could say we were inseperable he went with me everywhere and was the best friend you could ask for. My daughter is by far the greatest thing that ever happened to me even when you factor in the late nights with no sleep because of some mystery stomach bug or scary shadow. I can definitly say I wouldnt change any of it for the world.


----------



## Hutch001b (Sep 16, 2003)

Paul, sorry to hear about your bad day. Sure is hard to lose your critters. We have a little dog we are going to have to put down Monday. It's not going to be easy.
Hope your daughter gets feeling better. She will. My son screamed for the first year of his life. Thought my wife was going to go insane. I got to go to work and get away from it for a while.
Good Luck, Hutch


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hutch001b _
> *Paul, sorry to hear about your bad day. Sure is hard to lose your critters. We have a little dog we are going to have to put down Monday. It's not going to be easy.
> Hope your daughter gets feeling better. She will. My son screamed for the first year of his life. Thought my wife was going to go insane. I got to go to work and get away from it for a while.
> Good Luck, Hutch *



Thanks Hutch. Ya my little girl has been a screamer also. Finly started settling down at 1.5 years. Shes two now, and starting to be a lot of fun She's doing a bit better. Slept most of the day yesterday, and woke up when I got home from work, and was making a turn for the better. Looking better, and in a little better mood. Lets hope today is better yet.

Sorry to hear about your dog. It is a hard thing to do, but has to be done. My last one, the brouther of the one that just got put down, is doing better also. Still looks around, and is a bit clinggy, but seems to be OK. 

I tell you Just wanted to stay at work friday. Sick kid, cranky wife, and a depressed dog. If it was not for the storms, I would have been on a plane heading south.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

glad to hear things are making a turn for the better and sorry for your loss.


----------

